# Die Söhne Hodirs Ruf einige schon erfürchtig aber wie?



## DreamZ (23. November 2008)

huhu

ich hab schon in verschiedenen foren etc geschaut aber rein gar nichts zu den söhnen gefunden .. es gibt mit freundlich 3 dailys die jede 250 ruf bringen ab wohlwollend kommen 2 dazu macht also mit wohlwollend 5 die circa 1500 ruf pro tag bringen. wie ist es möglich dort schon erfürchtig zu sein? hab ich vielleicht etwas übersehen d.h. nen wappenrock den es per quest gibt oder versteckte quests 
ich selbst bin anfang/mitte wohlwollend und mache seit samstag letzte woche jeden tag die dailys.....vielleicht hat der ein oder andere schon den ruf auf erfürchtig oder ne ahnung wie man das so schnell schafft. need das mammut xD


----------



## dahero (23. November 2008)

Das frage ich mich auch - einige meiner Freunde waren nach abschließen der Questreihe dort schon wohlwollend, ich nur freundlich. - Der GM wollte mir nicht weiterhelfen.


----------



## Xebethor (23. November 2008)

mag dran liegen, dass sie den rufbonus der menschen haben... 10% macht einiges aus


----------



## Kennyxd (23. November 2008)

menschen bekommen immerhin mehr ruf und man kann ähnlich den eiern auf der netherschwinge so kleine kristalle sammeln die 350ruf bringen


----------



## alex93 (23. November 2008)

man sollte sich dor auf freundlich den wappenrock kaufen, der in jeder 80iger instanz ruf für die fraktion bringt.
frage nebenbei in welchem gebiet ist die fraktion.


----------



## v3n0m (23. November 2008)

alex93 schrieb:


> man sollte sich dor auf freundlich den wappenrock kaufen, der in jeder 80iger instanz ruf für die fraktion bringt.
> frage nebenbei in welchem gebiet ist die fraktion.



Die sind in Sturmgipfel und haben keinen Wappenrock 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## alex93 (23. November 2008)

v3n0m schrieb:


> Die sind in Sturmgipfel und haben keinen Wappenrock
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


aso dann sry^^ dacht nur weil die meisten einen haben.


----------



## Ouna (23. November 2008)

Kennyxd schrieb:


> menschen bekommen immerhin mehr ruf und man kann ähnlich den eiern auf der netherschwinge so kleine kristalle sammeln die 350ruf bringen


Und die Kristalle scheint man nur nachts zu finden, wenn wirklich kaum wer on ist. Jedenfalls habe ich zu normalen Zeiten noch keine gefunden.


----------



## Avane x.X (23. November 2008)

Ouna schrieb:


> Und die Kristalle scheint man nur nachts zu finden, wenn wirklich kaum wer on ist. Jedenfalls habe ich zu normalen Zeiten noch keine gefunden.




Muss ich dir Recht geben ^^ 


Avane


----------



## DreamZ (24. November 2008)

hm kristalle? wens die wirklich gibt bin ich blind  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ma danach schauen beim nächsten ma  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Greeki (24. November 2008)

Ouna schrieb:


> Und die Kristalle scheint man nur nachts zu finden, wenn wirklich kaum wer on ist. Jedenfalls habe ich zu normalen Zeiten noch keine gefunden.



Die Teile sind winzig daher findet man sie so schlecht.


----------



## Qonix (24. November 2008)

Na toll, ich hab die Kristalle verkauft. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Naja jetzt weiss ichs ja. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bei wem gibt man die denn ab und geht das nur ab einem bestimmten Ruf?


----------



## Danz (25. November 2008)

wie heißen die kristalle denn?


----------



## Qonix (25. November 2008)

Hat sich erledigt. Hab eins gefunden und ein Questitem gelootet und konnte dann zu dem Typen. Jetzt gibts aber schon ein paar Quest dort und Ruf zu farmen ist viel einfacher geworden.


----------



## Heartofdeath (26. November 2008)

Wie genau heißen diese Splitter ?
Und wo ca kann man diese finden ?
Sicher um dieses Gebiet der Dailys rum ( sturmgipfel ) oder ?

Danke für Antwort


----------



## DreamZ (26. November 2008)

ahh die gibts wirklich !!!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Immerfrostsplitter gibt 350 ruf +6g50s nice dachte erst is ne verarsche *g*


----------



## Heartofdeath (26. November 2008)

DreamZ schrieb:


> ahh die gibts wirklich !!!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




wo liegen diese in etwa rum ?
direkt am boden ? ausgraben oder wie ?
Koords im gebiet ca bitte mit


----------



## Agrimor (27. November 2008)

Heartofdeath schrieb:


> wo liegen diese in etwa rum ?
> direkt am boden ? ausgraben oder wie ?
> Koords im gebiet ca bitte mit



Die liegen in der größeren Zone um die Riesenstadt am Boden herum. (schwerer zu finden, als die Eier auf der Scherbe in BC)

Ab wohlwollend gibts neue Quests...


----------



## Muplo (10. Februar 2009)

DreamZ schrieb:


> huhu
> 
> ich hab schon in verschiedenen foren etc geschaut aber rein gar nichts zu den söhnen gefunden .. es gibt mit freundlich 3 dailys die jede 250 ruf bringen ab wohlwollend kommen 2 dazu macht also mit wohlwollend 5 die circa 1500 ruf pro tag bringen. wie ist es möglich dort schon erfürchtig zu sein? hab ich vielleicht etwas übersehen d.h. nen wappenrock den es per quest gibt oder versteckte quests
> ich selbst bin anfang/mitte wohlwollend und mache seit samstag letzte woche jeden tag die dailys.....vielleicht hat der ein oder andere schon den ruf auf erfürchtig oder ne ahnung wie man das so schnell schafft. need das mammut xD




Die Söhne Hodirs gehen nicht anders^^ Da musst du Dailys machen.
Ansonsten kaufst du dir massenweise Relikte, wobei die auch sehr teuer sind.

Sonst: In der Nähe von Dun Niffelem sind irgendwo Splitter verstreut. Die gibst du bei einem der NPC's ab"Calder"  und kriegst 350 ruf. Das ist viel, aber finde mal so'n Splitter^^

Wappenrock gibt es nicht.


----------



## Dalmus (10. Februar 2009)

Da der Thread bereits 2,5 Monate alt ist, schätze ich, daß der TE bereits ehrfürchtig geworden ist. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Davatar (10. Februar 2009)

[Hier stand eine Rufrechnung, die sich erübrigt hat]

Edit: Oh ok thx Dalmus nicht gesehn ^^


----------

